# Solved: Error occured while renewing interface Local Area Connection



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay....I am having problems with connecting to the Internet. I had a virus...something to do with Command Services and the Blue Screen error. I decided to go ahead and do the recovery thing...before I did...I couldn't connect to the Internet. I was hoping that with the recovery...it would fix the connection problem...I was wrong. 
Here is my computer information:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, x86 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1982 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE , 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 296174 MB, Free - 156426 MB; D: Total - 9042 MB, Free - 621 MB; K: Total - 715402 MB, Free - 38738 MB; M: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 895889 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NODUSM3, 1.05, MS1C69S12900134
Antivirus: None

I have done the ipconfig, then the ipconfig/release, then the ipconfig/renew.....at this point, I receive an error:
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out. 

What do I do to get back connected...I was connected before the virus. Now I can only connect with using the cable plugged in my laptop. Thank you very much for any help and information. I am sure I have really messed this up.
Alice


Oh..I do have antivirus..Norton 360...but I removed it before the recovery thing and have not replaced since I can't connect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

See if that helps.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

First, thank you for your time to help me. Second, it didn't work. When I did hte netsh int ip reset resest.log...nothing happened.
When I did hte netsh winsock reset catalog, it said it was successful. I reboot, and nothing. Again, thank you for your time and expertise.
Alice


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the router? Is this a wired or wireless network? If wireless, have you tried a wired connection? If a wired connection fails, have you tested the same cable and router port on another computer?


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

I am not sure what you mean about router. Sorry. It is a wired connection, and to have internet I have the wire plugged in my laptop. I have Time Warner cable, and before, it was plugged in my PC with a Wireless router...if that is what you are talking about I am not using it right now. I first called Time Warner, and they walked me through a bunch of steps and said it is my computer not the connection since I can get on the Internet with the wire plugged in the laptop. I hope I have answered your questions. And once again, thank you for your help and time!!
Alice


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't have a wireless router, how do you expect to get a wireless connection? If you do have a wireless router, I'd like to know the exact make/model of the box.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

I am not expecting a wireless connection. I am expecting a connection with the wire plugged in my PC. The wireless router, which is not in use right now, is for my laptop. The wireless router is a D-Link, model no. DI-524. Again, this is not plugged in to my computer.
Also, thank you for your time and help.
Alice


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the exact make and model of the modem that connects you to the TW service? Did you power cycle the modem and reboot the computer?


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

I now have internet. You are the best. I wasn't sure what power cycle the modem was, but after researching and doing it, I know have internet on my PC. Now to figure out how to set up the wireless dlink again. Thank you again for your help!!!!
Alice


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's start by getting the router working with wired connections, that will allow multiple computers to connect. After that, we can guide you through the wireless setup.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay..I am back. Sorry it has taken me so long. I have also been setting my computer back up with the updates from four years past. My wireless router is set up, now I am having a problem with my laptop. I can see the wireless connection. When I attempt to connect, it tells me there is a low signal. But, there are 4 of the 5 bars for the signal. My laptop has Windows Vista instead of XP. I am not sure what other information you need. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart for helping me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess the previous reset procedure got the router working with wired connections?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is the screen shot from Xirrus Wi Fi Inspector. My wireless network is the Jones Network, which I can see but not connect to. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try channels 1 and 11.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

TerryNet,
Thanks for the suggestion. Neither channel worked. Any other ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool just in case Norton didn't go away completely.

Exactly what happens when you try to connect to the wireless?

While connected by ethernet and trying to connect by wireless please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

I ran the Norton's removal tool, but I had not done that on my laptop. When I attempt to connect to my wireless network, it tells me there is a low signal. Now, for fun...I guess you could say...I attempted to get on an unsecured signal in my neighborhood. I was able to get on. Then I attempted one that is secured, and it came up that I needed to give the password thing...I was just checking to see if I could get that far, I was not trying to use anyone elses signal. It appears, I can connect to other signals in other people's homes...just not mine. 
Here is what the log says when I am not connected:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Alice Jones>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AliceJones-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-6D-D7-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5009 802.11a/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-9B-9F-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.sc.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Alice Jones>


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

Now, I am going to try to plug in the ethernet plug and see if I can connect and post that log.


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just attempted one more time wirelessly before plugging in, and now my error is: Wireless association failed due to an unknown reason. I tried to repair, and the problem still exists. Windows cannot connect to Jones Network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't look closely enough at that Xirrus output before.  If you had followed John's procedure in post # 10 you would have no encryption on the router and the SSID would probably be something like "Dlink." Try w/o encryption and make sure you aren't locking yourself out with MAC Address filtering.

Do you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site?


----------



## alovesj95 (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay. I had installed the wireless router using the CD. I decided to try a new router...and I am up and running. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------

